# Shows in VA?



## Bugabo (Oct 2, 2007)

Can anyone tell me of any good hunter shows in southern VA?


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

i don't know exactly where theese are located but their are shows held at Barracks and at Leesburg. Sorry I will try to get more specific info :roll:


----------

